
Buy Domains from the CLI - Rauchg
https://zeit.co/blog/buy-domains
======
ilanco
> We offer pre-built binaries of `now(1)` for 64 bit systems (v5.2.3). They
> even work on devices without Node installed!

I wanted to install the now CLI for Linux and then realized it's over 40M in
size. Can someone explain why a CLI tool needs to be the size of a browser.

~~~
kiliankoe
Because node and all of the CLIs dependencies are bundled within.

~~~
ilanco
Thanks.

~~~
codefined
40MB seems a little excessive? An entire mail application I created in
Electron was 30MB which included the Node binaries. Not to mention it also had
all of Chromium.

~~~
grinich
compressed or uncompressed?

femto looks cool (i work at nylas)

~~~
codefined
Compressed as an executable, using `electron-builder`. And thanks, femto is
cool, but Nylas is awesome! It's the mail client I currently use and will
almost certainly use for the foreseeable future.

Just thought I might toy with a minimalist email client, the thing that gets
me about Nylas is it takes a while to synchronize emails.

~~~
grinich
yep we can always make it faster! it's always a tradeoff to whether folks want
to use CPU or not. The faster you sync the more people complain about hurting
battery life. Downloading >100k items over an archaic protocol just takes lots
of processing.

~~~
codefined
Have you considered downloading just the envelope of each email very quickly
at the start (takes 2-3 seconds for me with 3,000 emails) and then lazy
loading the rest either when they're loaded by the user or slowly over time?
Even downloading hundreds of thousands of items would take only a minute of
high CPU usage.

~~~
grinich
Yep we've thought of that but it turns out to not make the experience much
better. (Local search won't work, you don't get snippets, etc.)

------
kiliankoe
Sorry for being off-topic, but this site repeatedly crashes Mobile Safari's
renderer for me :/

~~~
graysonk
Same. I am not super hip on modern web dev, but why are they calling 19
uncompressed, external JS resources and a 6k line index.html for a single page
with 2 gifs on it?

